# There is a new king of the bay!!!



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Just got word that they announced the final standing of the king of the bay tourney .
Cobe killer-Hollywood {Cliff} took first place with his 45.6# king followed by Bill menges which he caught yesterday right next to us , a 34.5 # smoker and third Caddy yakker {dustin} with his 33# caught if course from his kayak. At one time yesterday we had all three of us lined up fishing which was just to fun. This year was a good tourney for kings for us we had alot of action and missed and hooked some much larger fish but finished with 47 kings over 15# which most were studs Cliff caught a 45#, 37#{ which we had a double header on and i had to get a rod which as you know dissqualified the fish}a 32# ,31# 2-30#, 2-29# , 3-28# , 2-27# , 4-26# which we weighed in and let go quite a few 20 + # fish, we realesed everything else to grow up so we can fight again, Cliff stayed busy as the desinated angler reeling in a bunch of fish over the last couple weeks.I just wanted to say congrats to all the other anglers and great fishermen that fished this tourney . But a big congrats to HOLLYWOOD the KING OF THE BAY!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Daggum yall were killing em! Nice job


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Congradulations Cliff, King of the Bay, a title i hope to have someday... lol, Next year you'll get your 50lber...


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Team Recess - way to go Cliff.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Long live the New King of the Bay. Congrats Cliff

ed


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Congrats. That's a lot of quality fish


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Good job, Cliff. Im sure ol Slido was ticked. Lol. Good job, Caddy yakker. I hope to get in on the action next year. O*D*W


----------

